# What to Add to Arbor Press Stand?



## Chips O'Toole (Jan 22, 2020)

I finally finished my arbor press stand, but for the paint. I left it unpainted because I am thinking of adding features, and it's better to weld and then paint than to paint and then weld.

What should I add to this thing? I've seen little bins on on the fronts of manufactured stands, where, I assume, they are supposed to catch broaches. I was thinking of adding one, but it seems like it's a bad idea unless it's detachable, because it would get in the way when I need to put long objects under the press. I originally intended to put a shelf halfway up. I may still do that. I was also thinking of putting two strut-type things out front to prevent the press from tipping over, but I've tried the press, and I can't make it fall forward. I suppose someone with no common sense could do it, but no one else uses it, so I'm not too worried.

I could add a couple of trays on the sides, maybe 4" wide by 12" long by 4" deep, to hold junk.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jan 22, 2020)

on the inside of the legs weld many 4-6" pegs at a slight slant upwards to hold bushings and bars---I don't see an arbor plate, but if you have one ---a place to set it under on a shelf is handy--if you make one then drill a 3/8ths or 1/2" hole in it under the ram center to hang it on one of the pegs--the pegs are also a good spot for ball peen hammers, hacksaws, large crescent wrenches and other items that are always kept so they are handy---Dave


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 22, 2020)

I made a removable catch can for mine.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a commercially sold arbor press stand. The catch tray is useful IMO. It comes slotted so it can easily be pushed up & removed when not needed.

The stand also has a shelf which is useful for storing adapters & spacers I have made. Useful so the various adapters don't get mistaken for scrap & repurposed for something else. On your stand I would make a shelf near the middle & put a plate at the base so it can serve as a second shelf.

Nice job on the stand, looks very sturdy with good size casters. I used a mobile base from HF. It's got tiny wheels compared to yours but has been holding up fine for me & I wheel it out of the garage pretty often.


----------



## lis2323 (Jan 22, 2020)

Paint it now. That’s when all the usable features that will be valuable to YOU will come to light. 

Grind off paint where necessary, weld on your mods, repaint. 

Don’t beat yourself up over it. Move on. 


I built a hydraulic press under my little Dake..


----------



## Chips O'Toole (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm thinking I should get some 3" pipe, weld it closed on one end, and use it for a catch bin. Seems easier than fabricating a bin from sheet metal.


----------

